# Sulfur:nitrogen ratio?



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Just wondering how much sulfur others are applying per unit of Nitrogen. I have fields of Jiggs and Tifton 85...my soil tests came back with a recommendation of applying 80#/acre of sulfur 3 times during the season. Haven't done the actual math yet, but following that recommendation would seem to put a big hurt on the checkbook.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

How are your calcium levels? Most forms of sulfur will send your pH down. Gypsum will not, supplies Ca and S, and the sulfate will also deal with subsoil Al toxicity if that is an issue. Pricing is kind of like limestone, depends on how far you have to ship it. Most is a result of scrubber systems from coal fired power plants. If one of those is close, it may be an affordable option.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

What company took care of sending your soil samples to the laboratory for testing, and what lab did the testing?


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

I collected and sent the samples to the Texas Plant and Soil testing lab in Edinburg.

I also sent samples from the exact same collections to A&M. The results from A&M rwcommended that all I needed to add was some Nitrogen after each cutting.

The results from the Edinburg lab stated that all fields were deficient in P, K, and S as well as micronutrients.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

There is one major difference between an A&M soil test and a private lab soil test, the A&M test will tell you what you need to get the yield goal you want and the private lab will tell you how to balance your soil to the optimum level. The one thing you need to implement the private lab results is very deep pockets. I ran into this some time back when I used one. I had a test done on a 15 acre patch of Bermuda and when I opened the results it was a good thing I was sitting down. It needed 500 lbs per acre of KMAG and up to that point I had never heard of KMAG. In short by the time that I put a pencil to all the imputs major, secondary, and micro it is was over 600 dollars an acre, 9,000 for 15 acres which wasn't going to happen. I couldn't even get anyone to get me the KMAG unless I bought a semi load of it.

As far as your 240 lbs of Sulfur idk, however what I do know from talking to numerous hay gurus from the universities is that Bermuda loves sulfur, so some would be in order. At about 50 cents a lb though let you checkbook dictate how much, 80 lbs per acre would be an additional 40 dollars per acre and you would have to run the private lab program to the letter to see the results because everything is tied together to balance the soil.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

AMS 21-0-0-24s will get you some sulfur


----------

